# Cheap & Simple Hands to finish your Prop



## ScreamingScarecrow

_(Not sure if this is the right place for this but here goes)_
Before I joined HauntForum, I wrote & submitted to a Halloween website, a Free how to article on how to make cheap and easy hands. I hope people find it useful...
http://halloweenalliance.com/howto/yard-haunters/creating-monster-hands.htm
Let me know if you like em...


----------



## Monstermaker

Nice article/how-to. Keep the ideas coming and keep up the good work.


----------



## Evil Eyes

Great idea for hands SS! Love them!


----------



## Fangs

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for sharing! What an awesome idea SS!!! Wasn't happy with the selection of hands around here: all too big for our monsters. This is just what we've been looking for.


----------



## Bloodhound

Hey SS, You did a great job on that How-To!! I can't wait to see more post's from you.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Adam I

Thank's for posting this I need a few hands right now


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very good how-to. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Excellent! I'm Glad you folks are finding this useful!
And thanks for the encouraging comments - I believe I'll have to write and post a few more articles. Thanks and have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Lilly

good how to ss..
those are different but very easy.
thanks


----------



## michael myers

Very easily made, and CHEAP!!!! My kinda combination!!


----------



## cerinad

Thats a great how to! I am definetly gonna try this! Thanks!!


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I actually figured that out the hard way a few days ago while trying to make hands for my scarecrow. Now, I overfilled and didn't turn the gloves inside out, or use nails, but the basic technique _does _work. I'm glad you sort of formalized the idea! Thanks!


----------



## HauntCast

Another resource to bookmark. Thanks.


----------



## Dragonomine

Yup! I've already got 6 pair of laytex gloves ready for the project! But I've got some ideas to make them a little more realistic. I hope it works!


----------



## dubbax3

Great post.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Great how-to! I was just working on some hands...


----------



## kprimm

Great how-to and the hands look super. I will definately be using this technique for some of my dummys. Thank you for the lesson.


----------



## The Archivist

*I found a site on monsterlist.org that was posted by*

ibmerlin. Great how-to.http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/corpsehands.asp


----------



## smoke624

exactly what i was hoping for  this place is a newbie's wonderland


----------



## Acid PopTart

Just when I thought I might have to give up the idea of my "Secondhand Shop", excellent tutorial, thanks, will be trying that this weekend!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I made these for my cauldon stigging witch last year!
Of course I was in a hurry and tried to do them in one "fill" and they took forever to set.
The foam needs air to cure and rushing is not a good thing.
All in all they were a life saver!
Of course because I wanted to do this technique I had a heck of a time finding the fingers.
I think I will give it another go.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Palmdale Haunter said:


> I made these for my cauldon stigging witch last year!
> Of course I was in a hurry and tried to do them in one "fill" and they took forever to set.
> The foam needs air to cure and rushing is not a good thing.


Great stuff foam tip from Dr Morbius:

Try spritzing the inside of the glove with a LIGHT mist of water before spraying foam in it. The water makes the foam set up faster.


----------

